# Problem with jails after upgrade to 9.1



## halplus (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi folks:

After upgrading my FreeBSD system to 9.1. I did a binary update. It was quite problematic since the root slice was not enough to hold the backup data and the new binaries. I had to delete the swap partition and increase the filesystem size. Now  I am having problems starting the jails like in here:

http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/Troubleshooting-jail-startup-problem-td5644670.html

I updated the basejail as here:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21544

Still the same problem. Could it be related to this:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=165515 

??? ?

What would be the fix?

Hope I don't have to apply a patch and build world.


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 2, 2013)

Have you read the different between the -u and -U flags in the ezjail-admin man page?  On my last update I did it like this.


```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.1-RELEASE
sed -i'' -e 's/ezjail_enable/#ezjail_enable/' /etc/rc.conf
freebsd-update install
shutdown -r now
freebsd-update install
ezjail-admin update -U -s 9.0-RELEASE
mergemaster -UF -D /usr/jails/newjail
mergemaster -UF -D /usr/jails/jail1 # and continue on for each jail
sed -i'' -e 's/#ezjail_enable/ezjail_enable/' /etc/rc.conf
shutdown -r now
```

Since I did the EZjail update after rebooting into the new kernel, I used the -U to go the the current version and specified -s 9.0-RELEASE so that it knew the source I was coming from.


----------

